# Hawaiian Venison



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

1 lb of bonless deer round steak
1/4 cup of flour
2 tblsp of butter
1/2 cup of boiling water
1 tsp of salt
2-3 green peppers diced
1/2 of pineapple chunks

SAUCE:

2 1/2 tblsp of corn starch
1/2 cup of pineapple juice
1.4 cup of vinegar
1/4 cup of sugar
1 1/2 tblsp of soy sauce

Cut steak into 1 inch cubes and dredge with flour. Brown meat cubes on all sides in olive oil. Add watr and salt. Simmer gently until meat is tender. Clean green peppers and cut into 1 inch squares. Boil 10 mins and drain. Add pepper squares and pineapple chunks to browned meat. 

SAUCE:

Combine cornstarch, pineappl juice, vinegar, suagr and soy sauce and cook until sauce is clear and thick. Pour sauce over meat mixture and simmer for 5 mins. Serve over cookd Jasmine rice.


----------

